# توربينات هوائيه لتوليد طاقه كهربائيه



## moshaks (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 



أخواني ابي اسوي مولد كهربائي من من طاقه الرياح و لكن هناك اسئله كثيره عندي :

1-من المعروف انه لو خلينا مغناطيس يدور في ملف كهربائي راح يولد تيار فهل لو وضعنا المغناطيس الي يدور حول الملف راح يولد تيار ؟
2-هل اي دينمو لو يعمل على البطاريه لو عكسنا عمله يولد تيار كهربي ام انه هناك خواص معينه ؟
3-هل يمكن استخدام دينمو مراوح التهوئة مثلا المستخدمه في المطابخ و غيرها فهي صغير الحجم و يمكن الحصول عليها بسهوله؟

الهدف من هذا هو عمل نموذج اولي للمولد حتى لو كان يولد 1 امبير ولكن الطموح اكثر من ذالك 





وشكرا 


اللهم صلي و سلم على محمد صلى الله عليه و اله و سلم


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 سبتمبر 2009)

moshaks قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورجمة الله وبركاته 


الافضل وضع هذا السؤال في قسم الكهرباء 
فهو لقسم المتخصص لشرح المحرك الكهربي والدينامو
==========

ليس كل محرك كهربي يعمل كديناموا 
السبب تجهيزه من الداخل 

فلابد من وجود مغانط لتوليد الكهرباء سواء مغانط معدنية ثابته او كهربية 

الشئ الوحيد الذى ينطبق عليه كلامك هو مروحة جهاز الكمبيونر 

فان ادرتها تولد كهرباء 
لان بداخلها مغانط


----------



## الساحر (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

وشكراً على الموضوع.كل عام وأنت بخير..


----------

